# New Springfield Black Stainless 2Tone



## Zane Zackerly (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, lookee what I got.

Mine has black rubber grips instead of the wood grips listed, but the pic looks just like mine. Shiny silvery stainless polished sides and blackened stainless upper surfaces.

http://www.springfield-armory.com/assets/pdf/SPRINGFIELD_Book_armory_PX9154LP.pdf










I took it out this weekend with some Remington hardball and Wilson Combat mags. Reliability was 100% and I love what feels like an almost two-stage trigger. That little lug on the grip safety became annoying after a few mags, but at least I can put in a "normal" grip safety at some point.

Last night, while retracting the slide to pull out the slide stop, the barrel and slide started to get stuck and I had to tap the slide forward again with a plastic hammer to "unstick" it. I think the barrel locking lugs were butting up against the slide locking lugs. The gun is so tight you have to keep things lined up just-so to get everything to go back together.

The full-length guide rod is a two-piece affair with what looks like a standard rod with a male piece threaded into it and inserted through a hollowed-out front plug.

I already replaced the FLGR with a standard GI plug and Ed Brown recoil guide. The gun worked flawlessly with the new parts through the next three magazines (I stopped shooting at that point).

The gun is a keeper.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would love to have one. I could not find any Springers in the local stores but last week I happened across a mil-spec. I walked past the counter and there was an empty spot. When I walked by again there sat the mil-spec. The rest is history.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

that is a sexy gun. I am jealous. How much did it cost


----------



## Zane Zackerly (Jun 13, 2008)

$878 plus tax. I've seen a couple on Gun Broker for higher prices.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Gotta love the bi tone


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Good lokin' weapon. I love a Springfield.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

So is yours this same model with a different set of grips, or do you have this model: http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=18 
whish is a very similar gun, but has ambidexrious safety levers, target tights, stainless mags with slam pads, and a few other differences?

The reason I ask is, I just ordered the one you pictured in the origonal thread. I couldn't find a gun dealer around that had the model, And I'm wondering what the finish is like. The 2 models have a similar appearance, but the more expensive target model's polished stainless looks shinier in the pics on the springfield site than the combat model. I like how the target model has the milling along the slide raised above the black finish, and wished they had done that on the other as well.

If you could fill me in a little more on the details of the finish. Love the way it looks and can't wait to get my hands on mine. will be my first 1911!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks to me like he's getting this one

Link


----------

